# Still Hoping to Adopt This Guy!



## Ashleigh91 (Oct 27, 2017)

So I'm still trying to talk Bryan into adopting Gizmo. He really likes him, just isn't sure he's ready to add a second dog to the mix here. 

I'm so in love with this little guy though. I feel like we've bonded a lot. Whenever I go hang out with him he comes and sits in my lap and he's started laying in my lap and showing his stomach for belly rubs. I've also been getting face kisses from him lately.

I really hope we get him. He's not up for adoption until February at the earliest (there was a 6 week college strike here, so the spay/neuter schedule for the dogs got delayed. He won't be available for adoption until after his surgery.) Honestly, I don't anticipate him disrupting our daily routine much. He's a pretty calm guy, and we have a huge apartment, I think he would adapt pretty well. I just need to think of ways to convince Bryan of that!

Here are some pictures I've taken of him  some may be repeats from the last post, and some are from an odd angle because they're of him snuggling on my lap. He's so cute though!









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Aww he's still very cute  
Tell your BF you want nothing for Christmas (if you celebrate) other then the dog lol
Does he have a legitimate reason not to want the dog? Maybe financially...?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bring your other dog and see hot they get a long then send Bryan cute photos of them being best buds!


----------



## Ashleigh91 (Oct 27, 2017)

Ari1405 said:


> Aww he's still very cute
> Tell your BF you want nothing for Christmas (if you celebrate) other then the dog lol
> Does he have a legitimate reason not to want the dog? Maybe financially...?


Haha I've definitely tried this approach! My birthday is in January and I told him he could just get me a small dog harness (signalling a 'yes' lol)

It's not so much a financial issue as it is that we have two cats and a dog already (growing up his family only ever had one dog) so for him the idea of adding another animal is overwhelming. I think just the responsibility of having another life depending on us. I'm from a bit of a mad house growing up, so I think two dogs and two cats is a great total lol.


Huly said:


> Bring your other dog and see hot they get a long then send Bryan cute photos of them being best buds!


I wish I could! I'm in a Vet Tech program and the animals on site that we use are all from rescues. They're not allowed to interact with outside animals unfortunately. They could have meeting out for a walk together or through the fence of the outdoor runs prior to adoption after he's fixed, but not until then. The rules are super strict. 

I'm holding out hope though! Bryan really does like Gizmo, so that's half the battle. Just hoping that in the new year he warms up to the idea 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww, I really hope he'll warm up to the idea and let you adopt him! He's too cute, also adding one more isn't that much more work than just having the one. Kind of like when y'all added the second cat to the mix. I feel you with the mad house, ha ha, I've got my two pups, a cat, a mouse, a conure, a betta, and a corn snake!


----------



## Ashleigh91 (Oct 27, 2017)

Darkly_Innocent said:


> Aww, I really hope he'll warm up to the idea and let you adopt him! He's too cute, also adding one more isn't that much more work than just having the one. Kind of like when y'all added the second cat to the mix. I feel you with the mad house, ha ha, I've got my two pups, a cat, a mouse, a conure, a betta, and a corn snake!


Heh yeah I've got two snakes and a crested gecko lol but they don't contribute to the business of the house 

I'm really hoping so as well! I've definitely bonded with him and I think he'll be a fantastic dog once he's removed from the stress of living in a kennel and dealing with a different person every day. Not to mention once he's neutered lol.

He's just such a sweetheart and he's super misunderstood. Most of the students hate him. Ah well. I'll update when a decision is made. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

If it helps, we have three dogs, three cats, and three very large fish tanks. And I still want one more Chi  So even with one more, you're no where near crazy!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ashleigh91 said:


> Haha I've definitely tried this approach! My birthday is in January and I told him he could just get me a small dog harness (signalling a 'yes' lol)
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Lol I like your effort, asking for a small dog harness


----------

